# Gas smell when taking off



## snobum (Apr 4, 2011)

Recently picked up a 2000 Sentra GXE with 127,000 miles. Runs good,, gets 34MPG. I have noticed a faint gas smell when taking off or slowing down to turn at the stop lights. Any thoughts to what it may be? My initial thought was a catalytic converter.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would check the carbon canister (behind left rear wheel). Might also check under the hood for any gas leaks, just in case...


----------



## snobum (Apr 4, 2011)

SPEEDO said:


> I would check the carbon canister (behind left rear wheel). Might also check under the hood for any gas leaks, just in case...


Thanks! I did look under the hood for any leas and didn't see any, so I'll take a closer look at the carbon canister


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Did you check with the motor running?


----------

